# I don't even know how long it has been...



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm glad this community is helping you. Sounds like you need to try seek out a better more understanding health professional than throne you've been talking to! Read the forums and maybe memorize the symptoms you feel when you see them described in a really good way. I know it's super hard to describe your symptoms and experiences especially verbally, that's actually one of the symptoms of dp, so just look at how other people word it and if you relate to them then take that to a GOOD psychiatrist. Also find someone to talk to on here or a therapist, that can help a lot. I'm always up to talk if you have any questions or just want to chat, I get suicidal thoughts too due to not being able to feel emotion anymore. But I do hold out hope, as many people on here have recovered, and maybe you will too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Kikki

Yea i started getting dp in the 6th or 7th grade,mainly from smoking weed,tbh i cant remember much of my high school days(only in dreams funny enough)
my dp for about 10 yrs stayed at the same level,only happened in confined areas or crowded places,but when i stopped using drugs about 4 yrs ago it got alot worse,like unbearable,i also had psychosis mixed in with the dp,and it was really really fucked up,but there is things you can look at to help you.was there alot of fear in yourself as a young girl?fear is my main cause of my dp(i think anyway)or maybe trauma,or low self esteem.Anyway you first of dontgo back to that psychiatrist anymore she is a fucking idiot and doesnt know shit about anything if she did call you a spoilt etc etc,my psyiatrict is helping me at alot and knew it was dp once i told him my symptoms,so maybe go see a psychiatrist that isnt out of univeristy like that dumbass you went to see.
There is a whole range of things you can look at to help your dp,exercise,medication,counselling,meditation,cbt etc etc

Anyway dont give up,this type of shit we go through can only make us strong,but we just have to deal with it first,then we can live a stronger person after it.

Ps i wanted to kill myself for years but that is just giving up and it would have destroyed my family if i did,so,when your feeling like that you have to think about others first instead of yourself,i know its hard but its the only way,dont worry,your not stuck like this,its not forever,i really did think mine was forever but i am getting though it and if i can you can

Sorry if i dont reply to you again,i dont really go near the forums in this website,just the chatrooms


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

Mcb said:


> I'm glad this community is helping you. Sounds like you need to try seek out a better more understanding health professional than throne you've been talking to! Read the forums and maybe memorize the symptoms you feel when you see them described in a really good way. I know it's super hard to describe your symptoms and experiences especially verbally, that's actually one of the symptoms of dp, so just look at how other people word it and if you relate to them then take that to a GOOD psychiatrist. Also find someone to talk to on here or a therapist, that can help a lot. I'm always up to talk if you have any questions or just want to chat, I get suicidal thoughts too due to not being able to feel emotion anymore. But I do hold out hope, as many people on here have recovered, and maybe you will too!


Thank you so much I really just needed someone to hear this and accept and understand.
The thing is that everyone I have ever told about this had one of these comments
-spoiled brat (oh you "mental health professionals")
-it's just a fase
-it's puberty 
-you're dumb
-wtf
....and some similar ones like calling me an attention whore, or just whore.
So called friends right?
But I started believing them, thinking maybe I am? It's hard not to believe cause majority of them said things like that. Actually all of them.
Friends, boyfriends....

I just want to say thank you again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

o i forgot to mention,i didnt know what was wrong with me for years and years but you now know its dp,so your really doing alot better then i was back then,


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

petepie said:


> Hey Kikki
> 
> Yea i started getting dp in the 6th or 7th grade,mainly from smoking weed,tbh i cant remember much of my high school days(only in dreams funny enough)
> my dp for about 10 yrs stayed at the same level,only happened in confined areas or crowded places,but when i stopped using drugs about 4 yrs ago it got alot worse,like unbearable,i also had psychosis mixed in with the dp,and it was really really fucked up,but there is things you can look at to help you.was there alot of fear in yourself as a young girl?fear is my main cause of my dp(i think anyway)or maybe trauma,or low self esteem.Anyway you first of dontgo back to that psychiatrist anymore she is a fucking idiot and doesnt know shit about anything if she did call you a spoilt etc etc,my psyiatrict is helping me at alot and knew it was dp once i told him my symptoms,so maybe go see a psychiatrist that isnt out of univeristy like that dumbass you went to see.
> ...


psychosis mixed with dp, damn that must have been some terrible shit
well I am thinking, given the fact I don't remember much from childhood, trauma may have been the trigger.
Anyway it makes feel better when I hear someone is getting better, I am really glad both for you and for me cause I have more hope for myself.
Don't have to be sorry, just hope you get through this!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Might try seeing a therapist who works with trauma, they would prbably understand dp better. I wouldn't bother memorizing anything, that could just do more to convince someone you're making it up. Just write it down and hand it to them, even copy andpaste what you wrote here. It might be important to rule out a trauma history


----------

